# Anyone decorating yet?



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

Planning and building: yes. Decorating: no. I don't decorate until the last weekend of September at the earliest.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Derdnik, I 'm working on projects now but will start decorating next month,


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I will start decorating this weekend. Not everything will be put up yet but some stuff. I like to enjoy this stuff while I can each year because it does go by fast. I don't think starting in September gives me enough time to enjoy it.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm tempted right now to set up my spooky town villages but I'll try and hold off because 1. they're terrible dust collectors and 2. I'll get sick of looking at it before Halloween. 
I do very little indoor decorating because I really dislike clutter. I try to keep it to a few village pieces and some signage on the walls. Any more than that and I start to feel claustrophobic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Not yet...I usually hold off till mid September. But that doesn't stop be from buying


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have out my Halloween doormats but that's only because I never took them in, just covered them with the Christmas ones then with a black one!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Not yet. Usually wait until last week of September.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Me too..this is just to early for me..


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll decorate the day after I get my yankee boneys!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Halloeve55 said:


> I'll decorate the day after I get my yankee boneys!


That's the day your house goes headless with farmers?


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Started prop building and planning in May, but I won't start decorating until the first week of September at the latest. Got to let the cobwebs accumulate the appropriate amount of dust.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We have our lower level den decorated with an assortment of stuff year round. I have a few lobby cards on the wall from classic horror and science fiction movies, and there are some Halloween items on shelves. The theme works pretty nicely.  Plus with myself writing supernatural fiction, it helps add some inspiration.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Skullingos and zombie knomes go out the first week of August, but the big stuff waits till after labor day to mid September. Just having my skullingos out makes me happy.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha its a little to early for me to get away with that. I will probably put out a few candles and any lemax spookytown I get this year very soon though, but the big stuff won't be for a little bit.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

awokennightmare said:


> Ha i*ts a little to early for me to get away with that*. I will probably put out a few candles and any lemax spookytown I get this year very soon though, but the big stuff won't be for a little bit.


dh would be pretty tired of it by Sept 1 here.  I did get a couple of those very flat spooky house cutouts at Michael's yesterday to use as background for my boneys....I probably won't bother storing them before the season this year. I'd like to get several more but $6.99 ea, they would add up quickly.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Myerman:And forkless..don't forget that! Oh andddd faceless!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Not Halloween...but I did buy a pumpkin spice candle last night....and lit it. Ahh. Love it.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> Not Halloween...but I did buy a pumpkin spice candle last night....and lit it. Ahh. Love it.


doesn't pumpkin candles set the mood for fall/Halloween!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Halloeve55 said:


> doesn't pumpkin candles set the mood for fall/Halloween!


Oh yes!

I have been in such a hardcore fall/Halloween mood lately. The weather has been permitting, haha. The high tomorrow is 76...and the lows have dipped into the 50s. August is usually a scorcher for us.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't pumpkin candles set the mood for fall/Halloween!
> ...


wish I has that weather already but it's a good sign when my a/c isn't blasting at night anymore!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Halloeve55 said:


> wish I has that weather already but it's a good sign when my a/c isn't blasting at night anymore!


I have cut the air off for once during the day. Usually I have it at full blast. I wish I could open the windows but the previous owners didn't have screens and we just haven't gotten around to getting them. Booo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

My only concern is when it starts getting really chilly and those darn wolf spiders start trying to get in. That's one thing I don't care for..spiders. and when they are the size of my hand -_-. No.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Not until Oct. 1st, but the projects have started. I can't believe i'm actually going to get started on projects early this year and not wait till Oct.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Mid September. Too early for me right now, plus I still need to finish stuff up! lol


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I always start decorating September 1st.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

September - fall decor

October - Halloween decor 
If I do Halloween sooner the humidity and rain will ruin any props outside


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yet? YET? I was supposed to take stuff down? (there's a few permanent things outside)


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm shopping already, as soon as September hits ill start putting up my decorations. By October first my entire apartment will be completely done up!


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> My only concern is when it starts getting really chilly and those darn wolf spiders start trying to get in. That's one thing I don't care for..spiders. and when they are the size of my hand -_-. No.


I here you, I got a nasty bite once from a wolf spider the size of nearly my entire forearm!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

I start to decorate indoors first week of Sept. Then outdoors little by little late Sept. But for sure early Sept indoors. Halloween comes and goes so fast, that I want to have a little extra time to enjoy it, so that's why I start first week of Sept, for indoors. Although my bedroom I keep some props up all year loll


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Im an apartment dweller so all my decorating is indoors. Saturday night the lights will go up and I will let my son and daughter each pick a smaller decoration. We progress during August, little by little, and try to come up with ideas for new displays or adding to existing ones. Were usually at 100% by the second week of September.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We put up Fall/Harvest stuff on September 1st. The last weekend of September, a local farm and orchard has an annual two day Fall craft show and pumpkin pick event. We go to that each year with family, then we come home with our pumpkins, fresh doughnuts (cider and pumpkin ones!! Mmmm) and other assorted fall/Halloween things we bought and we spend the rest of the day decorating for Halloween! It's something that we've done every year and has become the tradition now.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

will start decorating in the house in mid -August. And even then the other half will complain. >


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Seriously. I need to get that giant Christmas wreath down first I suppose. (We really are that *******. hahaha)


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Got you beat on that one, our icicle lights are still up. Hubby is a chicken (worse them me) about hights.


Hilda said:


> Seriously. I need to get that giant Christmas wreath down first I suppose. (We really are that *******. hahaha)


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't officially started decorating yet, but over the last week I've bought a few decorations (indoor). And because I'm WAY too lazy to pack them away with the rest of the Halloween stuff, I'm just going to leave them sitting out. 

I will, however, start hauling out all of the Halloween bins/boxes in probably mid-August so I can start getting ready. I have so much stuff that it takes quite a while to get everything out and arranged. Especially with three cats who insist on "helping".


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Mine starts each year as a trickle effect, usually from things I start buying now, piece by piece. Then the Yankee candle Boney Bunch really kicks it off first weekend in August. After that I just slowly add items over time, until the whole house has been transformed. Last thing up is the big yard haunt the day of.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

way too early. i get sick of them by the time halloween is over when i put them up in early september... so ill wait. i do have some year round stuff i keep out, a skull, my skellies (one is a hat and scarf rack in the off season) and my leaky cauldron sign outside on the house.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> We put up Fall/Harvest stuff on September 1st. The last weekend of September, a local farm and orchard has an annual two day Fall craft show and pumpkin pick event. We go to that each year with family, then we come home with our pumpkins, fresh doughnuts (cider and pumpkin ones!! Mmmm) and other assorted fall/Halloween things we bought and we spend the rest of the day decorating for Halloween! It's something that we've done every year and has become the tradition now.


That does sound like fun tradition. This weekend some of my stuff goes up because Yankee Candle has their Halloween preview party. This has been sort of my tradition for the last few years. Yes, it is a little early but I hate to keep the store I buy in boxes. Then we slowly put everything else up throughout August. Last year we wait until later in August before doing most of the decorating.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

myerman82 said:


> I will start decorating this weekend. Not everything will be put up yet but some stuff. I like to enjoy this stuff while I can each year because it does go by fast. I don't think starting in September gives me enough time to enjoy it.


 I agree, it goes by so fast and it's just not enough time!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> Not yet...I usually hold off till mid September. But that doesn't stop be from buying


so true!!!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

vwgirl said:


> Skullingos and zombie knomes go out the first week of August, but the big stuff waits till after labor day to mid September. Just having my skullingos out makes me happy.


 I wish I had a yard so I could buy those! I love the skullingos!!!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Yet? YET? I was supposed to take stuff down? (there's a few permanent things outside)


lmao I have a few year round wall decorations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

I won't lie. I did put out my fall placemats on my table. and I put a fall leave door mat at the front door


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> I won't lie. I did put out my fall placemats on my table. and I put a fall leave door mat at the front door


Does the fall door mat actually say "leave" as you worded it in your post? That's hilarious!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

frogkid11 said:


> Does the fall door mat actually say "leave" as you worded it in your post? That's hilarious!


I guess it should have been "Fall Leaf"...oops!

but that would be funny.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I think you might be on to something with that idea, I would put it out on my front door. 


frogkid11 said:


> Does the fall door mat actually say "leave" as you worded it in your post? That's hilarious!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

vwgirl said:


> I think you might be on to something with that idea, I would put it out on my front door.


As would I!


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I was told I can't decorate yet.-- I guess having my corpsed skulls and my masks on display year round isn't actually decorating.  That's good news for me cause I intend to leave out my mini tombstones this year and see if I can get away with it. A little more each year until I'm all Halloween all the time. That would be perfect for me.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Decorating season? Really? You mean to tell me we're supposed to take the Halloween stuff DOWN!?!?! Not in my house! Muahahahahaha!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

I wish I could get away leaving Halloween stuff up year round. LOL!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Yet? YET? I was supposed to take stuff down? (there's a few permanent things outside)


Me too!! We leave some stuff out all year 'round... We've got the life sized Count that my DH loves. He likes to put a Santa hat on him in December And we've got a couple of large props that hang on the walls (Morbid Industry's Goblin Dude and Numbvoid and some other stuff) - they get seasonal attire too (usually Navy football caps!). And, I keep some of the skulls, JOLs, and all of the assorted candles, votive holders, etc. up on top of the kitchen cabinets. Really, it's jusr because I'm LAZY that they're up all year, but hubby doesn't seem to mind!

Oh yeah, some skels too. And don't go in the basement!! The coffin-coffee-table is out all year, the huge hanging ghosts, HooDoo head prop, the iron cage with the pirate skel, the mega mermaid, the big zombie octopus, all the Halloween Lava lamps... Oh man, I'm a freak!


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Decorating season? Really? You mean to tell me we're supposed to take the Halloween stuff DOWN!?!?! Not in my house! Muahahahahaha!


I would leave it up all year, we have several horror oriented items up year round, but the wife doth protest too much.


----------



## saber55 (Aug 12, 2011)

Inside stuff comes out Aug 1st at my house.Small outside stuff starts mid Sep for me and i go all out halloween night (due to vandalism).


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

saber55 said:


> Inside stuff comes out Aug 1st at my house.Small outside stuff starts mid Sep for me and i go all out halloween night (due to vandalism).


That is pretty sad you have to hold out on a lot due to vandalism. :-/ Some people, argh.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

This is going to be total sacriledge, but...in recent years I've noticed that when I decorate early (August or September), it starts to just look "old" and blah to me by Halloween and Halloween itself seems to lose its suspense and fun somehow.

So I am trying really hard to hold off until Oct. 1 this year. The weather lets up just a bit (down from the 100s of September), it gives a full 31 days to love my decorations and I just feel it will make it all more special.

My biggest difficulty is going to be my youngest son, LOL! He is ALREADY asking about Halloween decorations and has snuck out a little skull to put in the front entryway on the table. Now he's asking if we can add the lighting...and the fog juice...God I love that kid.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> This is going to be total sacriledge, but...in recent years I've noticed that when I decorate early (August or September), it starts to just look "old" and blah to me by Halloween and Halloween itself seems to lose its suspense and fun somehow.


Actually I'm the same way. It sounds cool to say "It should be Halloween 365 days a year" but I don't think I could handle it. A month is about right, especially if the weather actually seems seasonal. The spirit and the season need to go together, I think. We only get about a month of autumn here anyway. 



CaliforniaMelanie said:


> My biggest difficulty is going to be my youngest son, LOL! He is ALREADY asking about Halloween decorations and has snuck out a little skull to put in the front entryway on the table. Now he's asking if we can add the lighting...and the fog juice...God I love that kid.


Wish I knew where I put that trophy because you just won at parenting!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Wish I knew where I put that trophy because you just won at parenting!


Ha ha! <3 I got my love of Halloween from my mother...and I'm so glad I have a little haunter of my own now...


----------



## Tammy Stanford (Jul 15, 2013)

I am working on props and planning the set up. You might think I was decorating with all the partially complete props setting on the porch and under the carport. But I won't start setting things up until sometime in Sept.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Beginning of September is when I start!


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

i have put up a few knuck knacky stuff, but major stuff comes out the beginning of Sept. It takes about a month just to get the inside completely done.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I actually put this up yesterday. Bought it last year and never got around to hanging it so I thought I'd get an early start this year. Looks a little odd with the seashell theme I've got going for the summer. Makes me want to put more stuff out. LOL


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Cloe, I love that!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> That is pretty sad you have to hold out on a lot due to vandalism. :-/ Some people, argh.


My neighborhood too. The punks come out at night... I had three of four bluckies stolen one year. The only reason they left the fourth was because I had the zip tie on too tight for the little [email protected]&%ards to get him off of the rebar post. I posted "wanted" signs in the yard, but the neighbors all thought it was part of the display!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lly-halloween-2008-picture23205-kidnapped.jpg


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Not yet but I will start September 1st, or the weekend closest to it. I like to have my holiday decor up for at least 6 weeks minimum. I am starting about 2 weeks early this year cause we're going away for 2 weeks and I want to get my fill of Halloween. 
What always flumoxes me though, and perhaps someone here can answer this for me, why do people who are huge fans of Halloween (enough to come to a forum) actually wait until October? Someone on here in an earlier post said they won't decorate until the first week of October at the earliest (which means it could actually be later....thus giving you only 2-3 weeks of decorated enjoyment.
Why would you wait so long?
How can you wait so long?


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have not started but last night I dreamed I did just for lighting practice to get the right effect lol. Last year I started mid to end of Sept. I think everyone thought I was nuts.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

I got my Yankee candle fix on Saturday but was a bit dissapointed with the selection. Pulled out the main bin of decorations and settled on a a simple picture of my son at age 1 in his devil costume surrounded by photoshopped flames. Tetsted my light strands and will be ready to hang them this week. With the temps dropping into the high 50s it really feels like the right time to get started.


----------



## Redfrick (Sep 16, 2012)

I am just working on a graveyard fence. I quickly discovered last year that a fence is a must have. I had so many people walking where they shouldn't and touching things they shouldn't.


----------



## sublimesting (May 10, 2010)

Derdnik said:


> I got my Yankee candle fix on Saturday but was a bit dissapointed with the selection. Pulled out the main bin of decorations and settled on a a simple picture of my son at age 1 in his devil costume surrounded by photoshopped flames. Tetsted my light strands and will be ready to hang them this week. With the temps dropping into the high 50s it really feels like the right time to get started.


I was dissappointed in their fragrances. We only got Witch's Brew and Candy Corn but we used to have like 2 other selections like licorice and halloween.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

I am really wanting to start! I did put out the fall table runner on the entrance way table. I brought out my scarecrow and he is just hanging out inside for now. Realized I lost some stuff when we moved. Arghhh.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Derdnik said:


> I got my Yankee candle fix on Saturday but was a bit dissapointed with the selection. Pulled out the main bin of decorations and settled on a a simple picture of my son at age 1 in his devil costume surrounded by photoshopped flames. Tetsted my light strands and will be ready to hang them this week. With the temps dropping into the high 50s it really feels like the right time to get started.


High 50's??? Seriously??? In August??? That's it - I'm moving to Pennsylvania!


----------



## Goblin (Aug 5, 2013)

Buying and working here and there on props, but won't set-up until Oct. 1


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> High 50's??? Seriously??? In August??? That's it - I'm moving to Pennsylvania!


This is very unusual for August in South East PA. Lows are usually around 70 -75 and humid as anything. I've been loving this early taste of fall but the evil weatherman says its about to change. At least only a few more weeks till the real thing.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I have not been intentionally decorating, but as I finish props or buy new items, I have been setting them around the house. So every room has something... spiders, a spider sac, large vampire bat, and several Costco skellies dressed up, with a large Reaper by the door. Here's the problem. My mentally handicapped special needs son graduated from school and some professionals from The Mental Health/ Mental Retardation Agency are coming tomorrow for a 'home visit' to discuss adult services... This begs the question. How are the decorations going to go over with the mental health professionals?!?!?

Do I quick hide everything?!? LOLOLOL Oh c'mon. That's funny.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I started decorating my cases with Boney Bunches from Yankee Candle. Slowing adding in other decorations and projects.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I have not been intentionally decorating, but as I finish props or buy new items, I have been setting them around the house. So every room has something... spiders, a spider sac, large vampire bat, and several Costco skellies dressed up, with a large Reaper by the door. Here's the problem. My mentally handicapped special needs son graduated from school and some professionals from The Mental Health/ Mental Retardation Agency are coming tomorrow for a 'home visit' to discuss adult services... This begs the question. How are the decorations going to go over with the mental health professionals?!?!?
> 
> Do I quick hide everything?!? LOLOLOL Oh c'mon. That's funny.


Lol! You will get some very strange looks I'm sure!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Everyone celebrates Halloween in their own fashion, of course. For some the decorating waits until October 1st or even later. Others get geared up with fall décor in September and mix in some Halloween. Others like myself kick it off full-blown when September 1st rolls around. We keep the den decorated with a mixture of Halloween, classic horror and sci-fi year round, as the themes go well together. Plus being a writer of Halloween, supernatural, and fantasy fiction, I like to surround myself with inspirational visuals. I've said it before, but there are people who have every inch of their rec rooms decked out with everything from sports teams, Nascar, Marylyn Monroe, the 3 Stooges, Scooby Doo, Beer Beer Beer, Harley Davidson items, Elvis, the Beatles, Michael Jackson, dolls, and countless other themes, which is all fine. If someone has a great interest and passion for something, it hurts nobody. Have fun with it, for Pete's sake. But why are other passions/interests/hobbies considered mainstream while Halloween lovers get moved to the outside, frowned upon, or ostracized? I don't get it...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, Paul. Well, I think the ostracism is more based on it not being actually "Halloween" all year round. The same strange looks would be given by people if a person decorated his/her home all year round with Christmas items, Valentine's Day itmes, etc. (or started maybe three months in advance -- and yep, those people can and do get the "Why are those people so weird?" comments, including the super-early Christmas people -- you can *buy* Christmas stuff way early, even as early as summer, but deck out the whole outside of your house with Santa and snowflakes in mid-October and see what happens  ). Trust me. It's not just us Halloweenophiles who take cr*p for our hobby, it's as much the timing as anything. People have opinions, opinions are as commonplace as...well...as people.


Anyway, IMO, that's why some people are taken aback by this hobby as an all-year one (or three-month long one, or whatever) v., say, a different hobby like a certain type of book collecting or ancient history or medieval weaponry or whatever. Of course this doesn't matter, we like what we like, but I just wanted to explain that part, as I understand it.

That said, I haven't been ostracised, myself. I do get a lot of chuckles, but they're always good-natured ones. And frankly I think that's a big part of why my very closest friends love me. They think it's/I'm super-fun for doing it. I personally am not holding off until Oct. 1 because of fear of what people will say/think, it's more because I personally like to keep the holiday as its own separate thing/time, because the weather is so hot here until October, and because it has just lost its "impact" for me in previous years when I started decorating really early.

Decorate on! If you enjoy starting Sept. 1, start Sept. 1. (I've had years when I started in August.) If you like to keep some special things up all year, do so. If you want, decorate your Christmas tree this year with Nightmare Before Christmas ornaments, and celebrate Valentine's Day with grisly/"bloody" valentines. It's all up to you! We live once.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree with you that if I ever saw someone do their whole house inside and outside all year long in any holiday I would look twice, but I've never run into it.  My point is mostly for the people that work on Halloween props, talk about it, and keep the holiday year-round as a hobby, but not necessarily walking around in a Dracula cape. To many people all they need to do is hear the word Halloween and the stares or comments come, but if you mention their particular hobby, it might seem strange to you. We celebrate all the holidays. I love Christmas just as much, and Thanksgiving is great too. Turkey and football! I have no problem in someone doing their rec room or den all year, whether it's Elvis, football, Christmas, or Halloween. A person's home is their castle. Keep the faith my friend!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I start lightly decorating the inside at the end of August/Beginning of September. I know that's kinda early, but I can't resist


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Paul Melniczek said:


> I've said it before, but there are people who have every inch of their rec rooms decked out with everything from sports teams, Nascar, Marylyn Monroe, the 3 Stooges, Scooby Doo, Beer Beer Beer, Harley Davidson items, Elvis, the Beatles, Michael Jackson, dolls, and countless other themes, which is all fine...


LOL, okay, I'll just come right out and say it. My basement (which is always a train wreck) is FULL of Lava lamps. I'm not talking a few Lava lamps. I'm talking 250 Lava lamps... Most are as old as I am. Some are custom Halloween lamps. ONE is FOUR FEET TALL!!! So much more fun than NASCAR, Marilyn or the Stooges. 

They look great mixed in with the Halloween props.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Hilda said:


> I have not been intentionally decorating, but as I finish props or buy new items, I have been setting them around the house. So every room has something... spiders, a spider sac, large vampire bat, and several Costco skellies dressed up, with a large Reaper by the door. Here's the problem. My mentally handicapped special needs son graduated from school and some professionals from The Mental Health/ Mental Retardation Agency are coming tomorrow for a 'home visit' to discuss adult services... This begs the question. How are the decorations going to go over with the mental health professionals?!?!?
> 
> Do I quick hide everything?!? LOLOLOL Oh c'mon. That's funny.


So how'd it go with your home visit Hilda? Are they going to help your son? And did they say anything about the decorations? ~~ I've worked with kids and adults with disabilities for my whole adult life.


----------



## kk83 (Aug 3, 2013)

I usually decorate for Fall the first or second week in September depending on weather. I used to decorate a bit earlier but I'm trying to let the seasons play out before I rush into another one which is really hard for me. For Halloween, I usually decorate the last weekend in September. I usually have to pull down 50% of the fall decor that I put up to accommodate Halloween stuff and make it look cohesive so it's really time consuming. I'm trying to sketch out a better plan this year so that I don't have as much back and forth with fall/harvest stuff and Halloween things .


----------



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not ashamed to say, some of my GR figures are standing in the dining room already...just letting the wrinkles out of their clothes...wink wink. Also in my entrance hall, I have a spinet piano and the two banjo skellys from GR are sitting on the top poised on crates. There is a Walgreens bucky at the keyboard, and a GR skelly sitting enjoying the band. So there. Yes, I started. Oh, and I bought the owl and the Crow on Skull from Home Goods yesterday and they are on the entrace hall's mantle. I went to the basement and there are bins and bins and bins. So it takes a long time to create the elegant haunt. I take my time and savor it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I usually decorate the beginning of September. This year I cannot really decorate. There are a few things on the slide outs on the 5th wheel & a cute little fuzzy owl above the bed. Need to get working on outdoor stuff so I can at least decorate the RV Site. No room to decorate in the RV. OH but next year - LOOK OUT SEPTEMBER 1st!! I'll be in a house way before then!!!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

We're celebrating our anniversary tonight, which is the last official summer activity in my mind. Slowly over the next few weeks I'll put up fall decor, and all halloween decorations go up October 1st.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

I leave my decorations up year round, haven't put anything new up, yet.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

DeadMonique said:


> I leave my decorations up year round, haven't put anything new up, yet.


Before we packed up the house to move south, my cabinets were full of Halloween stuff year round & my animated butler was out. Also had my fireplace mantle with Skull candle holders on them. My house my rules, right


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have halloween out all year long in most all my rooms but have not done any big decorting yet that will start come sept


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

If the wife lets me, I'll start the village end of September. As for the rest "Not until after Thanksgiving" , up here it's October 14th.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

BillyBones said:


> If the wife lets me, I'll start the village end of September. As for the rest "Not until after Thanksgiving" , up here it's October 14th.


Got scared there a moment Billy until you clarified! Whew!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Bethany said:


> Got scared there a moment Billy until you clarified! Whew!


I got scared too but then I looked at the calender, then looked at the map, then looked at the bottle of Skye Vodka and went Holy Crap "there really is a Santa Clause!"


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This time of year things tend to creep in because they've just been bought so I just leave them upstairs instead of storing them downstairs. So it's not really _decorating_ so much as it's laziness.

Right now I've got 2 Stolloween bats & a pumpkin in front of the fireplace, the hands I bought from Lakeside on the wall & a shelf sitter from Dollar Tree that the cats had fritzed underneath something then finally fritzed it back out a few weeks ago.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I am not dusting, does that count as decorating?


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Not yet I won't until Sept 29 to Oct 1


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Is it ever too early to decorate?


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I have started planning but have not decoarted yet. I will probably start toward the end of September.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

killerhaunts said:


> Is it ever too early to decorate?


Awww, look at those adorable babies!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

badgirl said:


> I am not dusting, does that count as decorating?


not to mention neglecting polishing of the silver so it has a great tarnished patina in time for the feast !


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I know, I am so ready too. But usually its warm here until the first week of October. Its hard to enjoy when its so warm out. I like to wait until its cold and then break out all the décor.  

Its been nice here the last few days, only mid 80s with a nice breeze. It was actually cold last night very early. Nice little break and that usually doesn't happen.

I did buy something new, put it on the mantel to test it out and then put it away.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, didn't think anyone actually decorated earlier than I do lmao! I try to hold off as long as I can.....which is usually the last weekend of August  I was looking through last year's pix and just posted some that I completely forgot about. Have a look in here http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/118885-2012-indoor-decorations-thread.html Nothing will have you itching to decorate like this thread will! I almost regret looking through it myself LOL


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

adam said:


> I know, I am so ready too. But usually its warm here until the first week of October. Its hard to enjoy when its so warm out. I like to wait until its cold and then break out all the décor.
> 
> Its been nice here the last few days, only mid 80s with a nice breeze. It was actually cold last night very early. Nice little break and that usually doesn't happen.
> 
> I did buy something new, put it on the mantel to test it out and then put it away.


Yep, same deal here with the weather. I have tried to "push it" for years and "make" it feel Halloween-ey earlier than October but the weather just doesn't really allow for that.


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd like to but the weather is still pushing 90 here, haha. I'm waiting for the temps to drop a little bit before I get started


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Well I wasn't going to start but where is the fun if you don't when you buy something? I inherited the Charlie Brown figurines when my grandma died. She made them. They were in the attic and hubby was nice enough to get then down for me so I could make a pumpkin patch around them. And I bought the sign on the door today. The wall hanging has been up since last Halloween. I made it and like it too much to take it down.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

They are cute & know that since your grandma painted them it makes them priceless!! hold on to them, as i understood the molds for these & a lot of the disney ceramic items were illegally made way back then. 
I'm going to have to claim some of my mother's ceramics before my siblings & nieces & nephews take them all.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have our nightmare before Christmas Jim shore figures out year round on our fireplace, and of course my "Man Cave" has all my horror figures graphs etc in it. but we did already purchase a pumpkin spice candle and burn it every night, and also bought a witches brew yank candle waiting till October to burn and a boney bunch headless farmer.. will bring in all the decorations end of Sept! all though to my surprise our neighbors already put up lights!!!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

ps. @Spooky Owl the charlie brown halloween figures are amazing!!!


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you! The hat on Lucy is from Hobby Lobby's doll making section. I'm thinking of making Charlie Brown an eye mask. I didn't realize the molds on these were made illegally back then. Wow! Idk if Grandma had a snoopy or not but if so I didn't get it. The one in the pic is plush. I'm a huge Peanuts fan. I'm thinking I'll decorate them up for Christmas as well. I need a wall hanging of some kind behind them. I've had then for years in the attic afraid if putting them out cause I don't want them broken but I think my grandma would have wanted me to enjoy them. I Google vintage ceramic peanuts and some come up for sale. I might buy snoopy someday


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ayup...the boneys opened the door and buying new stuff...doesn't make sense to put it in storage for two weeks til it is 'time' to put them up. PLus it's so much work and i'm out of pocket so much in the next couple of months I have to start now.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm getting really tempted to get a head start. I do both inside and out and our weather in Sept. and Oct. is so iffy with lots of rain that I always have to work around. Between this and work there never seems to be enough time to do what I want or to enjoy it. I'm contemplating doing a little indoor stuff that is time consuming to get a head start and maybe not feel so rushed next month. My family already thinks I'm nuts so I'll just have to keep the visitors to a minimum LOL. The added fall like temp. here of 71 with a breeze is only encouraging me.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

I just started this week since I'm having my 1st Halloween Party and will not let the weather ruin my party! Had to cancel last year, and this year it is ON no matter what! Last year it actually rained almost all day and was the worst 'ween in my memory. I want to decorate the whole house - plus 2 car garage so to finish in time, I'm starting NOW!


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Got my new stuff out I bought today


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

This is my Halloween decorating thus far. Only 2 specific items, a pic and a head. Lights to come soon.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Never quite get the hang of the inserting pics. The additional 2 images are things that are up year round. The photo is of my wife with marilyn Manson and Twiggy. The mask was given to her when she met them.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

These are my posters that I keep up year round and my coaster holder.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I promised myself I wouldn't start until Oct. 1 and I'm standing firm on that for outdoor decorations but my littlest son (age 7) is REALLY pushing it and I'm sorta allowing that, LOL...he has put up a skull and two spiders on our entryway table and he drew some graveyards and I put them up on the wall...how could I not? So proud...(wiping tear from eye)

I also have four little Dollar Store figurines up in my dining room...that's it for now, I swear...LOL...


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I am going to have a really hard time with this during the weekend it's supposed to be 71 and rainy lol Cool and rainy always says October to me and it's only mid August.

Today it's 87 out. But its going back in the 80s again next week.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

[ was wondering... I started out doing it the first week of October, then slowly I started to scale backward a weekend or two. So second to last week of September. Now granted it takes me a good three weekends to put my whole yard up.. But do people think September 1st is too early? If not I am so doing it this year. And I agree with you 2-3 weeks of decorated enjoyment is crap...So do you think that September 1st is ok? I am totally going to do it .. If you guys say its ok 
Ps I will tell my hubby that the forum made me do it LOL
I


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> [ was wondering... I started out doing it the first week of October, then slowly I started to scale backward a weekend or two. So second to last week of September. Now granted it takes me a good three weekends to put my whole yard up.. But do people think September 1st is too early? If not I am so doing it this year. And I agree with you 2-3 weeks of decorated enjoyment is crap...So do you think that September 1st is ok? I am totally going to do it .. If you guys say its ok
> Ps I will tell my hubby that the forum made me do it LOL
> I


Sweetie! We don't need to tell you it's okay. If you're really feeling it, do it!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm starting today. But just indoors.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

My husband's birthday is 9/15 and we always have a party for him during the closest weekend to it. I am not "allowed" to put anything up until the day after his birthday. So, it's been my somewhat tradition to decorate the day after his party. I do start looking for Halloween stuff between July-August, usually after all my summer events are over. I do find though that as much as I love Halloween, if I start too early with saturating myself, it does for me, like some others, almost take away from October. I watch horror movies all the time, but the Halloween-themed ones, I will typically wait until October.

Also...some have talked about the weather being unseasonably cold, that's too true here in Ohio! Usually it's muggy and humid as all get out, but lately it has really felt like fall...which has fueled my urges


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> [ was wondering... I started out doing it the first week of October, then slowly I started to scale backward a weekend or two. So second to last week of September. Now granted it takes me a good three weekends to put my whole yard up.. But do people think September 1st is too early? If not I am so doing it this year. And I agree with you 2-3 weeks of decorated enjoyment is crap...So do you think that September 1st is ok? I am totally going to do it .. If you guys say its ok
> Ps I will tell my hubby that the forum made me do it LOL
> I


Im not sure what the Martha Stewart ettiquette is for decorating but I say "Do it if it makes you happy". My wife thinks its too early but me and the littles override.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

You could always drive him by here Erin and do the old " See they decorate early. '' LoL
If you'll do it I will start moving some stuff out there tomorrow.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

kentuckyspecialfx.com said:


> You could always drive him by here Erin and do the old " See they decorate early. '' LoL
> If you'll do it I will start moving some stuff out there tomorrow.


ooh seriously? I will so do it!! I will drive by tomorrow? Or saturday? Whatever day you have something then I can say see he is doing it!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

GO FOR IT ELH!!! I usually start on Labor Day weekend, since I have that extra day off. I'll at least put the lights up in the yard... I've already started on the inside of the house. Thank goodness my DH doesn't mind indulging me!!


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

I caved. I said I wouldn't start till September, but I started doing the inside of the house last weekend!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I always start on September 1st. I do most of the decorating myself, which is fine because I actually enjoy it. This is the first year that my husband is semi-encouraging me to purchase Halloween items. He didn't say anything when I came home from Costco with two skellies and he even bought an extra cheapo projector to run Hallow window in the front for the tots.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

katshead42 said:


> I always start on September 1st. I do most of the decorating myself, which is fine because I actually enjoy it. This is the first year that my husband is semi-encouraging me to purchase Halloween items. He didn't say anything when I came home from Costco with two skellies and he even bought an extra cheapo projector to run Hallow window in the front for the tots.


Do you start on the outside though Katshead42? And long time no see hi!!! ♥


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

As much as I adore Halloween... I have a hard time getting into the mood to decorate when it's still really hot out and no indication of fall yet. All I need is just one day of fall like weather though... and I'm out to the shed with a pumpkin pie spiced latte in hand and an enormous, cheesy grin on my face.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> [ was wondering... I started out doing it the first week of October, then slowly I started to scale backward a weekend or two. So second to last week of September. Now granted it takes me a good three weekends to put my whole yard up.. But do people think September 1st is too early? If not I am so doing it this year. And I agree with you 2-3 weeks of decorated enjoyment is crap...So do you think that September 1st is ok? I am totally going to do it .. If you guys say its ok
> Ps I will tell my hubby that the forum made me do it LOL
> I


Well its ok for all the extreme Christmas decorators to start in September so why not decorate for Halloween in September.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Do you start on the outside though Katshead42? And long time no see hi!!! ♥


It has bee awhile! How are you? I do start decorating outside the 1st. I'm terrible at organization so basically I open the first tote if its outside I start decorating outside and if it's inside I start there. I will say I try to start with the back yard because that is where our party is.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

Not yet, but the weather gave me a little jab of excitement for Fall/Halloween today - 20C (68F) was the HIGH today (coolest it's been in all Summer) and it's going down to 6C (42F) tonight! It's like a beautiful, sunny Autumn day out! Got the A/C off, windows open and gave the house a good cleaning. I'm soaking it all in because it's supposed to warm up to 30C (86F) by this weekend.

I don't pull out the Fall stuff until usually after my birthday (September 19th), but if the weather really cools down consistently and I'm really itching, anytime in September is fair game. I can't decorate until after Labour Day when school starts because August is just too pre-mature for me and I can burn out too quickly before the holiday. Halloween stuff doesn't go out until after the Canadian Thanksgiving.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not decorating yet, but I will be in a couple weeks! I always start around the first of September with the indoor decor


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

There are extreme Christmas people who start decorating in September???????? NO WAY what in the universe would you put in your yard in September..WOW


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

DayTek said:


> Not yet, but the weather gave me a little jab of excitement for Fall/Halloween today - 20C (68F) was the HIGH today (coolest it's been in all Summer) and it's going down to 6C (42F) tonight! It's like a beautiful, sunny Autumn day out! Got the A/C off, windows open and gave the house a good cleaning. I'm soaking it all in because it's supposed to warm up to 30C (86F) by this weekend.
> 
> I don't pull out the Fall stuff until usually after my birthday (September 19th), but if the weather really cools down consistently and I'm really itching, anytime in September is fair game. I can't decorate until after Labour Day when school starts because August is just too pre-mature for me and I can burn out too quickly before the holiday. Halloween stuff doesn't go out until after the Canadian Thanksgiving.


Send some that weather my way please!! That's perfect weather for putting me in the mood for decorating


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> There are extreme Christmas people who start decorating in September???????? NO WAY what in the universe would you put in your yard in September..WOW


LOL... I have seen a large, blow up santa with sunglasses on a motorcyle... that might work. Not for me though


----------



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> ooh seriously? I will so do it!! I will drive by tomorrow? Or saturday? Whatever day you have something then I can say see he is doing it!!


I'll set some half coffins out there by the front fence tomorrow night, some retards stole our sign so were making another one tonight then I can start putting a few things out.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I have an enormous display, so I have started decorating, I'm currently working in the barn. But I still have three other buildings to do...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I usually start the 1st of Sept., but no later than after Labor Day. I put my inflatables in the front yard, or used to. They could never go "in the grass" untill hubby mowed for the last time for the season. And start transforming the inside & garage. It is official, we will not be in a house before Halloween, so no decorating this year. I may look into one of the buildings in the RV park and have a party.... Or not.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

inside yes, getting it gothic on my main floor...will wait for the porch and front yard till first or mid september....i put out xmas outside mid nov so its about the same timing.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

well I will drive by this weekend Kentucky Special Fx to see if you really do have a coffin out. Then its ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

I am getting that anxious feeling about decorating. I'm forcing myself to hold off until I return from my caribbean vacation at the beginning of September though. I think it would throw me off going on my last summer trip at the same time Im decorating the inside of my house for fall. It's getting close though so yaaay.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I decorate the last week of September. Around the beginning of August I start preparations. I collect things all year long though. I just wait until Aug/Sept to put them together.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't even seen Halloween stuff out here yet. I have started decorating for Fall though. Close enough. Close enough.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

I try to do little projects throughout the year and decorating early October. But, I had to move into an apartment this year, so decorating my balcony is the best I can do unfortunately. I do work at a local haunt here in Omaha (Mystery Manor), so I've started working on a haunted tree costume. I'm pretty excited about this thing.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

DS had football practice last night. humidity was low and it was breezy. stayed out there in a lawn chair for two hours planning decorations in my head! it may as well be October 1st! i am so ready. i know that this will be my year for getting an early start so i wont be stressed. visiting spirit on 8/30 will be the beginning for. me!!!!YEAH!!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

All I can say is, someone better talk me down or else the spooky town village will be going up tomorrow! I've been fighting the urge all week but I think I'm losing the fight. I think part of it is the unseasonably nice weather we've had all month, making me think it's closer to time than it really is.
I know, I know - I'll get sick of looking at it plus it'll collect dust like crazy, but I just really really really want to start playing!


----------



## Grego-Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

I usually start putting stuff out last week of September.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

My oldest girl Has her birthday on the fourth of September, so I start after that. Spooky Town first and then start setting up inside. Outside waits till October 1


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

The inside of my house is DONE!!! Spookytown, potion section, pirate section, everything is done. Insane yes!!!


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

pictures myerman!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spooktactular said:


> pictures myerman!


Yes, I will take some tonight. Just waiting to get Halloween pictures in my picture frames and it will be full blown Halloween. I will have pictures and maybe even a video.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't wait for everyone to start posting pictures.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Not yet, but still making decor. Will start last week of Sept.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I put up a string of orange lights in the living room last week!


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Penumbra said:


> I have an enormous display, so I have started decorating, I'm currently working in the barn. But I still have three other buildings to do...


Its not the size of your display that matters but how you use it!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We'll start decorating the inside of the house around Sept. 1st. That way, we'll have enough time to get the outside done, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

I am trying to hold off till Sept 1st, haha. 

I put a scarecrow up by the front door (typically he goes outside, I was more worried about the elements destroying him if he was out there for so long....apparently I need to worry more about my kids who continue to dance with him, haha!)

I bought some fallish mums though..and they are in the black cat flower holder that sits on my front porch.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Lights are going up tonight. I will probably test window projections as well.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

FYI KY special FX totally did what he said and there are two coffins in his front yard!!! WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

I have never strung lights for Halloween...my old neighbors did and it looked awesome. 

I think I would love to see a house lined with orange Halloween lights more than a house for Christmas (I have never done Christmas lights outside either...but I think I am going to hop my short self on a ladder this year and do it myself )


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> I have never strung lights for Halloween...my old neighbors did and it looked awesome.
> 
> I think I would love to see a house lined with orange Halloween lights more than a house for Christmas (I have never done Christmas lights outside either...but I think I am going to hop my short self on a ladder this year and do it myself )


I run orange and purple string lights around my living room where the walls and ceiling meet. Pumpkin lights around the windows. and I trim a couple of oversized pictures with a set of flashing skulls and Jason heads. Its funny, the Jason heads play the theme to Halloween. Then 2 blacklights to give the room a healthy glow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Derdnik said:


> I run orange and purple string lights around my living room where the walls and ceiling meet. Pumpkin lights around the windows. and I trim a couple of oversized pictures with a set of flashing skulls and Jason heads. Its funny, the Jason heads play the theme to Halloween. Then 2 blacklights to give the room a healthy glow.


Do you have high ceilings? I would like to do that but I think my ceilings are too high. I am going to put some around the front windows though.

Your living room sounds really awesome though!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

I bought a few little light up pumpkins to line the shelf above my sink. It flashes variety of colors.

I also found these cheapo stakes that have ghosts on them..but will look neat in my flower pots on the front porch. Can't wait to see how they look...its only 69 days till Halloween....close enough


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Planning and building. My son's birthday is Sept. 29 and it's really cramping my Halloween style. Don't want Halloween stuff in his birthday pictures. But Sept. 30 is go go go!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

dawnski said:


> Planning and building. My son's birthday is Sept. 29 and it's really cramping my Halloween style. Don't want Halloween stuff in his birthday pictures. But Sept. 30 is go go go!


My daughters is Sept 13..Friday the 13th this year!


----------



## Oma666 (Aug 1, 2013)

starting to get my spookytown out of storage making sure everything is working. start outdoors in about 3 weeks.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i'm thinking sept. friday the 13th i might do a little something

amk


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

Derdnik said:


> As Yankee Candle will have the Boney Bunch party this Saturday (8/3/2013) and this always kicks off decorating season for me, I was wondering if anyone else starts this early?


oh HELL ya!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

No decorating yet... But that could be because the house is covered in Halloween creations in progress!
It's my fiancée (the M of MC HauntDreams) and my 2nd together. Found out last year that he'd never been allowed to do much for Halloween - so now that he's with a like minded partner - we are working hard and having a blast. Thanks for all the inspiration y'all.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> Do you have high ceilings? I would like to do that but I think my ceilings are too high. I am going to put some around the front windows though.
> 
> Your living room sounds really awesome though!


Nah, 8 ft. Makes it easy. I don't even need a stepstool. Ill get some pictures up if I can get a good one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Derdnik said:


> Nah, 8 ft. Makes it easy. I don't even need a stepstool. Ill get some pictures up if I can get a good one.


Mine are 9 feet...but haha I need a high chair to reach LOL! I couldn't even string the garland up the poles on the porch last year :-/ I am 5'4...not THAT short :-/

Awesome, I will look for them!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

I put out my "fall" flag today. and a Halloween wind sock the kids found at Walmart for 97cents, haha. It looks pretty decent for that cheap.
I am about to break out the window clings to put me in a very much needed good mood!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

My home is officially decorated


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

MissMandy said:


> My home is officially decorated


We need pictures! 

Nevermind - I just found them!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Boxes are coming down next week!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> We need pictures!
> 
> Nevermind - I just found them!


Hahahaha


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I wanted to slip a couple of things out, but we're having a lot of work done and have to wait. New doors, new carpeting, new roof, new gutters. I can't put anything out, inside or out, until all this is done!


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Lights went up as planned but I'm missing a string to complete  I guess its a run to AC Moore or Michaels today.


----------



## searcher (Oct 1, 2010)

I have to have something out all year, so I keep my favorite ceramic light up things in a book case, in the corner. My favorite is "Howl Radio."
I also keep "Grimsley Manor" out, and it's so pretty that I usually put things for holidays out with it, like Christmas trees,etc.

We just took a trip, and we stopped at the New Orlean's train station, and in a gift shop there were real colorful Voo Doo doll ornaments, and my
Voo Doo guy is standing behind a wooden fence, with a light up full moon, pumpkins and black cats. He almost looks like a scare crow.

I keep just enough out all year to keep me going to Mid Sept., and then it all comes out of storage! This topic is making it hard to wait though! This year we temporarily live out in the country, and
People tell me not to expect lots of kids, but the atmosphere of Halloween is what I really enjoy. I'll still put out my giant inflatable Frankensien in the yard! Lol

I t's o.k. To keep favorite things out all year, and lots of people keep some Halloween out.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Just started to put a few things out today. It's supposed to be 98 all week until Sunday here, so it's kind of hard to get completely into the Halloween mood right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

Yuck. Its been low 80s but im ready for 60s/70s and no humidity


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I couldn't wait any longer to hang this so up it went today!
My sister made it a couple of years ago because I kept sending her pictures of my decorations. She never really did Halloween or any holiday for that matter but for some reason that year she got in the spirit. She died of cancer this past March and we found it while going through the hundreds of quilts she made. Of course, it came home with me and I'll treasure it always.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Madame Leota said:


> I couldn't wait any longer to hang this so up it went today!
> My sister made it a couple of years ago because I kept sending her pictures of my decorations. She never really did Halloween or any holiday for that matter but for some reason that year she got in the spirit. She died of cancer this past March and we found it while going through the hundreds of quilts she made. Of course, it came home with me and I'll treasure it always.


Sorry for your los madame leota. The wall hanging is wonderful. Quite a treasure for so many reasons.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> I couldn't wait any longer to hang this so up it went today!
> My sister made it a couple of years ago because I kept sending her pictures of my decorations. She never really did Halloween or any holiday for that matter but for some reason that year she got in the spirit. She died of cancer this past March and we found it while going through the hundreds of quilts she made. Of course, it came home with me and I'll treasure it always.


Leota, I am so sorry about your sister. What a lovely gift she made you.


----------



## searcher (Oct 1, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> I couldn't wait any longer to hang this so up it went today!
> My sister made it a couple of years ago because I kept sending her pictures of my decorations. She never really did Halloween or any holiday for that matter but for some reason that year she got in the spirit. She died of cancer this past March and we found it while going through the hundreds of quilts she made. Of course, it came home with me and I'll treasure it always.


My youngest brother is deceased. It was Leukemia, and the side effects from treatment. I always think of him in Oct., as his birthday was Oct. 26, and I always did something Halloweenish for it. He was 27 when he died, but he still liked it. We had a connection, and I understand yours. The quilt is gorgeous! What a great way to include her on Halloween. I hope to get down to put some Fall flowers out for him, and I usually put something for Halloween in them.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Technically, I've had a few things up for about a month...but not much. I bought a small resin pumpkin at Dollar Tree as soon as they put them out 3 wks ago, it's on my mantle. I hung up a 99 Cents Only wooden skeleton in my kitchen, mostly to keep my 2 yr old's hands off of it when I found it while unpacking. Then I found my Target countdown to Halloween magnetic sign, and hung it next to our regular calendar. I need to make new numbers for it, they've become lost over the years. About a week ago, I put this up just to see how it looked, but I'll need to add some creepy cloth to the table, and a few other small items near it.









I put my solar hanging lanterns out a little while ago, that I posted on the "What did you buy today" thread yesterday. I need to clear the rest of the mantle off and put up my vintage blocks set from Home Goods that I posted on that thread the day before, too.

As I was putting out the solar lanterns (which might get some orange or green gels closer to the big day, if possible), I remembered that I'd bought a solar glass pumpkin lantern on clearance a few years ago. It's in the garage somewhere, but who knows where! I'll have to dig it out and put it up soon, too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

searcher said:


> My youngest brother is deceased. It was Leukemia, and the side effects from treatment. I always think of him in Oct., as his birthday was Oct. 26, and I always did something Halloweenish for it. He was 27 when he died, but he still liked it. We had a connection, and I understand yours. The quilt is gorgeous! What a great way to include her on Halloween. I hope to get down to put some Fall flowers out for him, and I usually put something for Halloween in them.


Sorry for your loss. How wonderful that you did Halloween stuff for his birthday & continue that tradition.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Sunday is the day for me, as far as in the house goes. Im planning on sewing my curtains tonight for all the windows (going full haunted mansion this year).


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> I couldn't wait any longer to hang this so up it went today!
> My sister made it a couple of years ago because I kept sending her pictures of my decorations. She never really did Halloween or any holiday for that matter but for some reason that year she got in the spirit. She died of cancer this past March and we found it while going through the hundreds of quilts she made. Of course, it came home with me and I'll treasure it always.


Sorry for your loss, Madame Leota. Having lost my Mom last year, I know the pain that you are going through. My Mom loved the holidays, and seeing her decorations really helps to keep her memory alive. Hold on to those memories, and those things that help you remember all the good times you had together.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Couldn't stand it any more. I went ahead and put the "Beware of Bats" sign on the front of the garage. It's always the first little thing that goes up and when people see it, they know It's getting close to decoration time. Even though we're having a bunch of stuff done to the house both inside and out I also put up our wreath on the front door and put 2 rugs down in the kitchen and by the back door.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

I've got a couple of Buckies (dressed as pirates) in my truck. It's actually been good advertising. When I take my kids to the bus stop, we get lots of looks and questions. My youngest crouches in the seat and works the mouth of the skeletons like puppets!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i broke down and put out a few things ... never had anything out 2 month out!

figured that since i couldn't do anything last year, i might start off early and slow and nothing valuable ... hope the word spreads ...

amk


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

I've always had decorations in my closet that I get out once a month and put up for a full day. I think I'm going to start decorating mid September when the leaves start changing and the windy weather starts to pick up.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

OK so I thought I would be putting Spooky Town up this weekend (at least) but we just accepted an offer on our house so I guess now is NOT the time to UNpack anything...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

annamarykahn said:


> i broke down and put out a few things ... never had anything out 2 month out!
> 
> figured that since i couldn't do anything last year, i might start off early and slow and nothing valuable ... hope the word spreads ...
> 
> amk


Your neighbors are going to love you! The cool ones, anyway.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

I finally got the Lego Monster fighter Ghost Train yesterday at a great price and my son, the Lego fanatic came over and spent the afternoon putting it together for me!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Your neighbors are going to love you! The cool ones, anyway.


thx cm!

all i put out is this little banner








and a shower curtain
http://c2.cowcow.com/img/4-118345796-0-1-1

not sure if the shower curtain will show ... but it says
How & When did HALLOWEEN Originate?

The best available evidence indicates that HALLOWEEN originated in the Early Middle Ages as a Catholic Vigil observed on the eve of All Saints Day, November 1.

i do have some new shower curtains ... with new images ... but i didn't want to put them out too soon ... start off small & slow
similar to the one here









the image is overexposed ... looked way spookier in real life

btw the shower curtain is the in the back ... with the white border

amk


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

HexMe said:


> OK so I thought I would be putting Spooky Town up this weekend (at least) but we just accepted an offer on our house so I guess now is NOT the time to UNpack anything...


Hexme Congratulations!! Hope all goes well with the sale. Our entire household is in 2 storage units.  Our house in Ohio is being auctioned off on Thursday, been a year since my husband moved here to FL & 9 months for me. Hoping all goes as planned so we can actually settle here. I know I won't be decorating a house this year. Didn't get to last year either. 

annamarykahn, I made my own curtain for the shower. Sewed a rod pocket on a queen sized sheet then took it out to the monkey bars & did some nice splattered blood and hand prints on it.  Hope it disturbed the neighbors. Then I did lace curtains the same way. I just add another shower rod so we leave our reg. one up.


----------



## DraginFli (Sep 9, 2012)

i've put a few things out around the house. 





















*Found these shot glasses upstairs and thought it would be perfect for jack-o-lantern shots for Tempt Your Fate game*
















*Rats!*


----------



## DraginFli (Sep 9, 2012)

*Hmmmmm just tilt your head to the left *


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Well I had to put out some stuff since its September and I'm off work today.


----------



## Justin_Voorhees (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll probably start next week, sooooooooo excited.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm planning for Friday the 13th (much to the chagrin of my family)!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah. We started putting out the indoor décor. It's mostly out, just a few more things to do.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I set up my porch outside a few blowmolds cornstalks hay bales pumpkins etc.....


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

My house is on full Halloween conversion. I have to have it done this week before we pull all the electrical work for outside stuff. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

got a few more things up ... nothing has really gone through my "treatment", well except for some minor mods to a couple skeletons




















































































i didn't take any time in composing the shot, so the quality ... well snapshot quality

and the props are mainly a test as i've never put stuff out so early ... i expect the props not to vanish, but you never know, so i put out some of the stuff i purchased last year after halloween sales and the lower quality stuff, at that

amk


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

The skeleton poses are great!!!!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

mamadada said:


> The skeleton poses are great!!!!


thank you md!

i wanted to experiment with these little skellies and the poses are what i came up with ... 

as part of the experimentation i decided to see how well hot glue would bond the feet to concrete ... so far it appears to be a success but its only been a couple hours ... time will tell ... and hopefully the hot glue will be easily removed from the concrete 

i really like the crouching skelly pose ... i think i will duplicate the pose and put a larger skelly, on the roof, so he's peering over and is ready to pounce

the crouching skelly is at the top of the stairs leading up to the house, so he's at about eye level when you walk by on the sidewalk

frankie and really all of the props look way better in person ... frankie has that classic monster look and he just looks good in his tux

amk


----------



## Grego-Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

You have done a great job with that.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks fantastic!! LOVE the crouching skele!! kinda creepy!! As he should be.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

They look fantastic, annamary! I love those with the pumpkin head.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

indoors yes, almost 40 percent done inside loll. Outdoors not yet not sure if im going to this year, might just do a smaller family thing, and decorate the backyard. But if I do that will be around Oct 5th or so. We still have hot weather until then, so even if I wanted to right now the heat would damage my props


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

annamarykahn said:


> got a few more things up ... nothing has really gone through my "treatment", well except for some minor mods to a couple skeletons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME ! now why cant I have a neighbour like you loll ! on a good day mine will put out a jack o lantern and thats it. But yeah so far looks great !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

these are some of my indoor pics just took them, (((((((((((((((( some of the props I am going to display better LOL))))))))))))))))))))))) just for now they are at least indoors on display so its a start. I am getting in Halloween mode, and it helped to start setting up indoors


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

How do you keep your cats off their climber?! Mine would be knocking everything off all over the place!

Looks good. I think I need to rethink how much furniture we buy so I can have more lifesize props!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Bethany said:


> How do you keep your cats off their climber?! Mine would be knocking everything off all over the place!
> 
> Looks good. I think I need to rethink how much furniture we buy so I can have more lifesize props!


hey whats up lol I have another one in the other room that my cat uses. She dont often use this one anymore, so worked out good to put stuff on for now lol. Yeah I would love some more life sized props but I am for sure running out of room


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have 3 lifesize props. Only 2 my husband knows about right now. LOL My cats use every climber & condo we have & I only have 2 cats. In our old house we had 5 or 6 different varieties of climbers & condos!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

another boring prop saved from mediocrity

before, lame and 2 dimensional









after, in my opinion, way better and 3 dimensional

























yeah, it still needs some additional padding on the shoulders and better paint to make him black light reactive

i don't have enough time to build my props from scratch, so i buy on the after halloween sales and modify ... this prop, i had no idea what i was going to do with him, so i pulled out some bones and found the spine ... instant inspiration, lol

not quite where i want him, but he's well on his way ... lol!

he actually looks pretty scary as is, so i think i'm on the right track ... insert evil laugh here!

amk


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

Fall stuff is going up today! 
Halloween stuff will be out on Thanksgiving Monday!


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

I promised my husband I wouldn't start actually decorating until Oct 1st.

That said, the dining room table (which we rarely use) is quickly getting taken over by new decorations I've bought, and I'm hard at work on Halloween costumes since those need more time. And I'll be working on getting the various decorations ready the rest of the month.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I am making a bunch of new props right now ( I did 4 pieces of new fence last night) but I wont start setting up until after my birthday next week. Though one of the people by my friend's house already has CHRISTMAS stuff up 
I'm tempted to take black spray paint after their inflatable Santa.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I am frantically trying to finish up the last of my new stuff for the year so I can start setting up on the 27th. I always start on the last weekend of September.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I started decorating outside this week here's a couple pics of the front yard.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

And here's a couple from the back yard


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Way to go katshead42 it's looking good!


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

EveningKiss said:


> I am making a bunch of new props right now ( I did 4 pieces of new fence last night) but I wont start setting up until after my birthday next week. Though one of the people by my friend's house already has CHRISTMAS stuff up
> I'm tempted to take black spray paint after their inflatable Santa.


Christmas?! In September???? Wow


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess I should have added that all ours is out except my husband is planning to make a couple coffins for my kids to scare people in. I really want to decorate the garage put a spider above it etc but I'm pregnant so idk if that will happen or not. I started setting up Sunday and got so tired I couldn't continue. After I rested some and made dinner hubby helped with the rest  quite happy with it.


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

Got the back yard and deck done. Now for the house and front...


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

love the blue lights under the deck!! remindsme of the klopeks house!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

really want to make a burlap scarecrow. he looks great!


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Im mostly done, pictures to follow soon, but Im having a dillema. My decorating is all indoors as Im an apartment dweller. For the past 2 years weve set up a small indoor cemetary scene with a Zombie fogger as the centerpiece. We just got a new kitten in July and she is very high energy. Im afraid that she will destroy the zombie and pretty much the whole scene. Should I pass on the set up this year? My littles will be very sad but I really dont want to have to deal with kitten aftermath.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Derdnik said:


> Im mostly done, pictures to follow soon, but Im having a dillema. My decorating is all indoors as Im an apartment dweller. For the past 2 years weve set up a small indoor cemetary scene with a Zombie fogger as the centerpiece. We just got a new kitten in July and she is very high energy. Im afraid that she will destroy the zombie and pretty much the whole scene. Should I pass on the set up this year? My littles will be very sad but I really dont want to have to deal with kitten aftermath.


I don't think the kitten will distroy it. LOL Perhaps set it up when you're home & see how the kitten reacts. She may just ignore the stuff. My cats ignore everything, except my Bengal wants to eat any plastic like scene setters & table covers so all table covers are cloth or vinyl & scene setters are stuck to the wall very tightly and checked daily.


----------



## tracerall (Sep 25, 2012)

when is too early to do your yard? I want to do it now!!! so excited!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

tracerall said:


> when is too early to do your yard? I want to do it now!!! so excited!


I always started decorating Sept. 1 or after Labor day. DO IT!!!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

I couldn't wait anymore, so i started today.


----------

